# post apocalyptic edelweiss



## hellize (May 26, 2018)

Decades have passed since the apocalypse. 
At first there were hundreds of survivors dwelling amongst the ruins of once proud and prosperous cities, seeking refugee mainly in the underground tunnels. Some starved to death, others passed in the wake of neo-exotic illnesses, but by far the most, not being able to bear the horrors of the new reality, ended their own lives with their own hands.
There was only one who refused to give up. She soldiered on, surviving every obstacle fate has thrown at her. Avoiding scavengers and cannibals, defeating sicknesses till she remained alone.
Wandered the arid wasteland for years, searching endlessly for someone... for anyone...

One day, after clambering a cliff, she saw a new but equally desolate ghost town. There was no smoke, no movement, no sign of life to be seen. And then at the edge of that cavernous depth, the promise of oblivion, the end of her loneliness and agony, started to seem a bit more sweeter than bitter. Dizziness engulfed her. To regain her balance she flailed around with her hand for she was still undecided and there in that moment she noticed something in a fissure.
A white, fuzzy little delicate flower, a small edelweiss crouched in the fissure, and suddenly an overwhelming, warm idea flooded her mind:

Hope.

The knife is 29.5 cm long. The blade is 16 cm long, 4.1 cm wide and 4.5 mm thick, forged of motorcycle chain, with 5160 steel for a core. It is a san mai.
The handle is mode of antler and stacked leather.
The sheath is made of thick, sturdy cow hide, with alpacca decoration.


----------



## daveb (May 26, 2018)

Like.


----------



## slickmamba (May 26, 2018)

the knife and leatherwork on the sheath are beautiful


----------



## mc2442 (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful knife! I definitely like the mark on it.


----------



## hellize (May 27, 2018)

daveb said:


> Like.



thanks!


----------



## hellize (May 27, 2018)

slickmamba said:


> the knife and leatherwork on the sheath are beautiful



Glad you like them both


----------



## hellize (May 27, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> Beautiful knife! I definitely like the mark on it.



Thanks!  It is a hoof print. My friends sometimes call me moose  hence the mark.


----------

